# الاسأله في الانتر فيو في مصر للطيران



## TURBOFAN (23 مارس 2007)

عايزين ياجماعه كل مهندس دخل الانترفيو في مصر للطيران سواء نجح او سقط زيي يقولنا الاسأله عشان الفائده تعم على الجميع وانا حبدء بنفسي
The Energy Equation
رسم الايروفويل بمصطلحاته
اسماء العدد بالانجليزي
ضبط التاكيهات في ماتور العربيه!!
رسم الp v لماتور البنزين والديزل
وشوية اساله غريبه لما افتكرها حكتبها
وانتو حاولو تفيدونا


----------



## TURBOFAN (25 مارس 2007)

ايه ياباش مهندسين محدش دخل امتحن 
طب في اي شركة طيران
او اي شركة 
وفر وقت على اخوك الخريج الحديث


----------



## TURBOFAN (26 مارس 2007)

مش معقول 26 مهندس دخلو الموضوع ومحدش قدم في ولا شركه ولا كلو متعين من غير انترفيو (كوسه يعني):80: :3:


----------



## م/ مصطفي (31 مارس 2007)

ممكن يكونوا اللي دخلوا لسه متخرجوش اصلا علشان يمتحنوا يا بشمهندس


----------



## TURBOFAN (31 مارس 2007)

ممكن كل شيء جئز بس نحب نتعرف انتا اتخرجت ولا لسه ولو اتخرجت شغال فين ولو لسه بتدرس بتدرس فين؟


----------



## محمد4433 (5 أبريل 2007)

أنا شايف انها فكرة كويسة ولو أنا دخلت انترفيو كنت أشارك 
بس أنا لسه بدرس


----------



## محمد4433 (6 أبريل 2007)

TURBOFAN قال:


> مش معقول 26 مهندس دخلو الموضوع ومحدش قدم في ولا شركه ولا كلو متعين من غير انترفيو (كوسه يعني):80: :3:


متزعلش نفسك يابشمهندس فى ناس بدات تشارك:55:


----------



## TURBOFAN (6 أبريل 2007)

اشكر كل الي بيشتركو في الموضوع
وعايزين الفائده تعم على الجميع 
لان الفرصه بتيجي مره واحده فيجب استغلالها بالاستفاده من خبرات الغيير 
وانا حتصل بكل زملائي في مصر للطيران وممفيس وباس وجميع شركات الطيران الي اشتغل والي مشتغلش ونحاول نعمل قاعدة بيانات بالاساله في كل الشركات
وده موضوع موجود في جميع الشركات العالميه انك بتدخل على بنك الاساله للشركه علشان متكنش زي الاطرش في الانترفيو


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (8 أبريل 2007)

والله فكره متميزه واتمني من الجميع المشاركه كي نستفيد من خبرات الاخرين


----------



## TURBOFAN (15 أبريل 2007)

انا عندي انترفيو في الهيئه العربية للتصنيع
ممكن لو اي حد عدى على المقابله بتاعتهم يفيدني عن نوعية الاساله؟


----------



## أحمد سمير على (16 أبريل 2007)

انا مهندس افيونكس ياجماعة خريج 2005 ونفسى اشتغل فى مجال الطيران لأنى بقالى سنة ونصف متخرج بس مشكلتى انى معيش "بيسك"


----------



## TURBOFAN (16 أبريل 2007)

أحمد سمير على قال:


> انا مهندس افيونكس ياجماعة خريج 2005 ونفسى اشتغل فى مجال الطيران لأنى بقالى سنة ونصف متخرج بس مشكلتى انى معيش "بيسك"


يعني انتا دي أول مشاركه ليك وعايز تشتغل:68: 
عموما يمكن اصبرك انا طيران وخريج 2003 ولسه مشتغلتش اينعم دخلت الجيش 3 سنسين بس ربك بيبعت 
المشكله الي انا مش فاهمها انتا ازاي مهندس افيونكس الي اعرفه انو مفيش قسم اسمو هندسةافيونكس في صيانه او فني افيونكس بس هندسه انا اعرف اسمها اتصالات او كهربه بوجه عام 
عموما ياباش مهندس نصيحه سيبك من الطيران وخليك في الكهرباء احسن لان الشغل في الطيران بيعوز واسطه جامده ودراسه طويله
يعني لسه قدامك بيسك خمس اشهر
وبعد كده وذاوت 18 شهر
وبعد كده لسه حتاخد طراز طياره
وياعالم بعد ده كلو تشتغل ولا لا


----------



## أحمد سمير على (16 أبريل 2007)

ماشى ياسيدى اوكى انا موافقك ان الشغل صعب بس لازم الواحد يكون عنده امل امال الواحد تعب فى المعهد 5سنين ليه 
أكيد إن شاء الله ربنا هيكرمنا انا وانت يابشمهندس
انا خريج معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران (قسم افيونكس)


----------



## TURBOFAN (16 أبريل 2007)

وانا كمان بس بردو مسموش افيونكس ولا علي الجندي غير اسم القسم كمان 
والله الراجل ده يعمل اي حاجه


----------



## hanymax (16 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا الاسئلة الى انتا بتقول عليها ان ممكن اجاوب عليها لانى تخصص سيارات واسئلتك كانت فى مجالى 
لو تحب تعرف الاجابة قوووووووووووول انا فى الخدمة.؟


مهندس سيارات وجرارات


----------



## TURBOFAN (17 أبريل 2007)

تسلم يا باش مهندس 
وياريت تفيدنا بالاساله الي انتا اتسالتها لما جييت تتعين
والاساله كانت اكتر من كده بكتير انا قعدت حوالي ساعه اتسال
واشك ان في اي مهندس يكون حافظ معادلات الطاقه
وبعدين احنا عندنا مشكله في طيران ان 80% من المواد عندنا open book يعني انا مش مطلوب مني اني اكون حافظ كل حاجه ولا ايه.


----------



## eng_m_dans (24 أبريل 2007)

واللة ياباشمهندس نصيحتك ليا جات متأخرة لان انا معايا البيسك وفي الشهر 11 في الويز اوت ودلوقتي بندم لاني دخلت في حوار الوز اوت دة سنة ونص ضاعت مني علي الفاضي بس اخر املي في الدنيا هو اني بعد ما اخلص الويز اوت الاقي الشركات بتجري ورايا 
شكلي كدة بحلم بس هعمل اية لازم احلم


----------



## hamada86 (25 أبريل 2007)

أنا يا بشمهندس لسه ما إتخرجتش وداخل عشان اشوف الأسئله كده وربنا يسترها وشكرا على موضوعك الجميل ده بجد


----------



## TURBOFAN (28 أبريل 2007)

في سؤال افتكرته واحد صاحبي كان اتسأله
لو عند ماسورهpipe وماشي فيها اي مائع وليكن ماء مثلا والماسوره مش شفافه الومنيوم مثلا وعايز تعرف اتجاه حركة المائع تعمل ايه


----------



## aero2006 (10 مايو 2007)

TURBOFAN قال:


> في سؤال افتكرته واحد صاحبي كان اتسأله
> لو عند ماسورهpipe وماشي فيها اي مائع وليكن ماء مثلا والماسوره مش شفافه الومنيوم مثلا وعايز تعرف اتجاه حركة المائع تعمل ايه



انا هقول حل و الله اعلم احنا نبص على مخرج و مدخل الماسوره نجد ان inlet قطره اكبر من outlet 
و ده بنلاقيه فى service panel بتاعت ال hydraulic system بتاع الطائره


----------



## TURBOFAN (11 مايو 2007)

ياعم انا بتكلم على ماسوره طولها مالا نهايه
ومش راكبه في طياره
دي مرميه في صحرا


----------



## eng_m_dans (14 مايو 2007)

واللة انا ما اظنش ان فية مهندس عاقل يسأل السؤال دة اكيد المهندس دة كان بيهزر
بس علي العموم لو حد عندة حل يبقي يقولو لينا


----------



## TURBOFAN (14 مايو 2007)

مبدئيا مفيش مهندس عاقل
والموضوع ده ليه اكتر من حل على فكره
الموضوع كله انتقال موجات فالموجه حتنتقل تبع اتجاه السريان
ونحاول نرفق مع الموجه اي ظاهره
والظاهره دي ممكن تكون صوت او حراره
فاذا وضعنا النقط أ ب ج بالترتيب على الماسوره
فانتا ممكن تخبط فيالنقطه ب وتشوف الصوت الاعلى في أ ولا في ج طبعا النقطه الي عندها الصوت اعلى يكون السريان ناحيتها
او تسخن عند النقطه ب وتشوف الحراره اتجهت لفين لو ناحية أ يكون السريان من ب الى أ والعكس صحيح
وعموما الهندسه مفيهاش هزار واذا المهندس حب يهزر فلازم يشغل مخو عشان يكون هزاره مفيد 
ولا ايه


----------



## hazimjodo (29 يونيو 2009)

انا كنت عايز اعرف ممكن الانجليزي في الانترفيو يكون ازي هو معقول يسأل علي الارقام بس 
د


----------



## hazimjodo (29 يونيو 2009)

ممكن سؤال للمدير المنتدي ؟ هو في قسم عندك لضابط التحميل بالمطار ولو فيه بيتكلمو عن الانترفيو ولا لسة؟وشكراً


----------



## eng.mero19 (11 يوليو 2009)

وهوا ايه الويذاوت دا يا م/تربوفان أنا لسه في سنه أولى ومش فاهم اي حاجه في أي حاجه عن أي حاجه ممكن حد يفهمني هوا انا المفروض بعد الخمس سنين هعمل ايه عشان اشتغل؟؟؟؟؟


----------

